# 3 months postpartum, exclusive breastfeeding = Faint positive?!!



## IndianaMomToBe (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm having a major freakout right now! I'm 3 (almost 4 months) postpartum right now, exclusively breastfeeding my babe (even every 2 hrs at night) and I've been feeling off. I'm very sick right now, my hair is falling out in chunks, my belly is loose again (it had firmed up and flattened), I've got two canker sores in my mouth, peeing lots all the sudden... and hubby remarks "Gosh, I hope you aren't pregnant again!" Babe is having greenshish poops during the day and yellow seedy overnight - my milk supply seems to be changing.

Hubbs and me have only "been together" once since the most recent birth, on 2/14 and we did use a condom. My period hasn't returned yet and hasn't in the past until about 7-8 months postpartum (at the onset of longer periods of nighttime baby sleep).

It's been a month so a pregnancy test *should* be accurate and more definite at this point right? Just to squash my lingering fear, I took a older test I had laying around yesterday afternoon... It looked negative at the time but at 3am when I was in the bathroom I thought I saw a faint positive line, upon morning confirmation it is still visible.

This is crazy right? Being preggo without having a period, 3 months postpartum while exclusively breastfeed AND while using a condom is like 0% possible, right?


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

I am not seeing anything at all on the first picture and the second picture just barely if I look close enough. How long after you took it was this picture taken? It could just be an evaporation line, I think you are not supposed to read them after 10 minutes. I would give it at another week and try again.

While exclusively breastfeeding and condom usage would make it a pretty slim chance it is still a possibility and I have known women who have gotten pregnant without a postpartum period. As far as your symptoms, I have had many signs of pregnancy while breastfeeding. They last for a few weeks and then go away without ever getting a positive.


----------



## IndianaMomToBe (Oct 27, 2008)

The photo was taken this morning, the test was taken yesterday afternoon and I just happen to leave it on the bathroom counter after reading it (kids distracted me again, LOL!) then I noticed the faint line at about 3 am this morning while peeing and looking after my sick newborn.

The two photos were taken at the same time BTW.


----------



## newmama8824 (Jul 8, 2007)

If you let the test sit for a long period of time then I wouldn't trust the results of it because it could be an evap line. However, I do see the faint line. Go get a FRER and take another one to be sure.


----------



## jesepumpkin (Jan 26, 2008)

wow i see a line. was the test expired? i say it sounds almost impossible to be pregnant but sometimes those babes just find a way if it's meant to be. take another test! yes a FRER as they don't evap. the blue line tests can have false positives like that.


----------



## IndianaMomToBe (Oct 27, 2008)

I took a new test this morning... negative reading. I'm relieved. Ive got a newborn to focus to right now.
I'm not sure if the test was expired. It probably was. I'vd had it since last april.


----------



## lineuponline (Jul 5, 2011)

I say evap. I've had crazy ones.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

It's possible that it is left over HCG in your system from pregnancy. That would explain why it is so weak. I was getting weak lines that showed up after the 10 minute mark for 7 weeks after my pregnancy ended in miscarriage. I imagine after a full term pregnancy, this could last even longer.

I would say it was possible to get pregnant while exclusively breastfeeding a 3 month old baby, but the condom makes it unlikely. Also, it should be more defined if you conceived in February. I don't think you are pregnant.


----------

